# Gợi ý cách chọn bếp từ



## DonKihote (1/4/18)

*Người mua nên lưu ý chất lượng mặt kính, những tính năng tự động của bếp, mâm từ... để đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng.*

Bếp từ là loại bếp cảm ứng, áp dụng theo nguyên lý từ trường sinh dòng điện fuco trong kim loại (sắt). Một cuộn dây dẫn điện được đặt dưới một tấm vật liệu cách điện và cách nhiệt (thường là thủy tinh). Dòng điện đi qua cuộn dây sẽ tạo từ trường trên bề mặt bếp. Dòng điện này được gọi là dòng điện cảm ứng. Đáy nồi bằng kim loại nhiễm từ nằm trong khu vực này sẽ sinh ra dòng điện xoáy và nóng lên, nấu chín thức ăn.

So với bếp gas, bếp từ đem lại hiệu quả kinh tế cao, tiết kiệm 20-30% chi phí nấu ăn. Ngoài ra, do sản phẩm sinh nhiệt trực tiếp trên đáy nồi nên tiết kiệm điện hơn bếp điện và bếp hồng ngoại. Để chọn mua được sản phẩm chất lượng, chị em nên lưu ý những điểm dưới đây:

*Mặt kính*
Những chiếc bếp từ được đánh giá cao luôn có bề mặt chất lượng, chịu lực, chịu nhiệt tốt như kính. Vì thế, mặt bếp sẽ sáng, trong, không vẩn đục. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể dùng vật cứng như móng tay, chìa khóa để cạo thử xem mặt bếp có xước không. Kính mặt bếp khá dày, có thể đến 8mm. Nếu mặt bếp mỏng thì đó là loại bếp kém chất lượng. Loại kính này còn giúp cho bảng điều khiển cảm ứng hồng ngoại bên dưới thêm nhạy, sử dụng dễ dàng hơn.



​
*Mâm từ*
Nên chọn loại bếp có mâm từ tốt vì nó sẽ cho phép bếp chỉ sinh ra nhiệt khi bạn đặt nồi lên bếp và sẽ tự động tắt khi bạn bỏ nồi ra khỏi bếp. Mâm từ bên trong bếp phải là loại bằng đồng chất lượng cao, ít lẫn tạp chất. Thông thường loại tốt có 8 thanh còn loại chất lượng kém chỉ có 6 thanh. Bếp có mâm từ tốt sẽ giúp tiết kiệm được nhiều năng lượng, hoạt động hiệu quả và linh hoạt hơn.

*Các tính năng cần chú ý*
Người dùng nên chọn loại bếp có các chức năng phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình. Một số chức năng đặc biệt của bếp điện từ bạn nên cân nhắc lựa chọn như: chức năng khóa bếp an toàn đối với trẻ nhỏ; nấu hẹn giờ tự động, dành cho những người bận rộn, bếp sẽ tự động ngắt sau thời gian đã thiết lập; nấu tiết kiệm điện, tự động ngắt sau một thời gian nhất định.

*Chọn bếp theo nồi*
Bếp điện từ chỉ sử dụng được với các dụng cụ bếp dẫn tính (làm bằng sắt, thép). Chi phí cho một bộ nồi dẫn từ là không nhỏ. Nếu có sẵn nồi tại nhà, người dùng nên chọn mua bếp điện từ để tiết kiệm chi phí. Ngoài ra, có thể sắm bếp đôi có một lò nấu điện từ và một lò nấu hồng ngoại, nhằm tận dụng được lợi thế đun nấu nhanh, ít tỏa nhiệt, tiết kiệm điện của bếp từ và lợi thế không kén nồi, nhiệt lớn của bếp hồng ngoại.
Trong trường hợp chưa có nồi dẫn từ, người dùng nên chọn mua nồi chảo chuyên dụng cho bếp từ những nhà sản xuất như Goldsun

*Xuất xứ sản phẩm*
Theo bà Nguyễn Thị Khánh Ly - Giám đốc nhà máy Goldsun Việt Nam, khi chọn mua bếp từ, bạn nên để ý đến xuất xứ rõ ràng, nên chọn những thương hiệu uy tín, có nhà máy sản xuất tại Việt Nam.

Khách hàng cũng nên yêu cầu người bán cho xem bản CO (Certificate of Original) của hàng hóa như chứng nhận CE, GS, CB, REACH, RoHS... CE là chứng nhận bắt buộc về an toàn, sức khỏe, môi trường và bảo vệ người tiêu dùng đối với một số hàng hóa được sản xuất hoặc nhập khẩu vào Liên minh châu Âu. GS kiểm định sản phẩm kỹ thuật phù hợp các yêu cầu của Luật an toàn Đức. RoHS xác nhận sản phẩm không chứa 6 chất độc hại có trong nguyên liệu bao gồm chì, thủy ngân, cadmium, crôm +6, PBB và PBDE. REACH là bộ quy chuẩn về đăng ký, đánh giá, cấp phép hóa chất của châu Âu... Nếu cửa hàng nào không xuất trình hoặc nói vòng quanh là không đảm bảo đươc đúng xuất xứ như công bố.



​
*Chế độ bảo hành*
Để mua được chiếc bếp từ đảm bảo chất lượng cùng chế độ bảo hành chính hãng, nên đến các siêu thị bếp lớn và uy tín. Hàng hóa nhập khẩu chính hãng có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng và chế độ hậu mãi như bảo hành, bảo trì chu đáo... Một số hãng có nhà máy tại Việt Nam được bảo hành 2 năm. Một trong những sản phẩm nổi bật năm nay là bếp từ đôi Goldsun với tính năng đun nấu nhanh, tiết kiệm chi phí và không sinh nhiệt trong quá trình đun nấu. Ngoài ra, do Goldsun cũng là nhà cung cấp đồng bộ các giải pháp dụng cụ nấu dành riêng cho bếp từ bao gồm hàng trăm mẫu mã, chất liệu nồi chảo...

_Nguồn: Dantri_​


----------

